# .



## .z.z.z.z.z. (Jun 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Mahalo (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

WOW! Awesome list. Thanks for sharing all your hard work. 

I'm going to hand this off to my personal assistant as soon as I have one!


----------



## Tasman (Oct 29, 2012)

Bookmarked. Thank you very much!


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Since the thread is a year old, can anyone comment on any of these that aren't around any longer?


----------



## Amber Rose (Jul 25, 2014)

1. Wow. Thanks so much for this, it is an awesome list. It must have been a lot of work.

2. I cannot believe this post is over a year old, as has been pointed out, and only received _two_ thank-you's from the community. Weird. And sad.


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

Here's another list of sites. Some of these are duplicates to this list here.

http://www.winchad.com/blog/top-100-websites-for-book-promotion-and-author-promotion


----------

